# Soil Sink Potting Bench for my Garden Greenhouse



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Idea for a potting bench in a garden greenhouse...

see: *My Soil Sink Potting Bench*

Snow over my poly backyard greenhouse:


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Must to do some plastic repair this year! Or new plastic!


----------

